# Hurricane MATTHEW



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Well just came from our last hurricane meeting ,this one is expected to be near Florida?vract: by Wednesday as a major storm so my friend decided to called in the young couples in the family, his daughter is one, to review and add whatever it was needed .They learn some from the last one, well one had just stock up on frozen goods, big mistake, their refrigerators were low in frozen goods and they have enough canned goods for at least 3 days ,unlike me they all have electric stoves ,been young they fear propane to include one of the parents in the group ,so I try to show them again how to handle a small propane Coleman stove and the big charcoal bbq and since I was smoking a big Cuban cigar I had my trusted Zippo and I just happen to have a jar of Vaseline in my truck so out came the cotton balls trick, I got to tell you folks this new iPod generation is funny and lacking in common sense although they all have university degrees and are professional's ,they have a long way to go.Preparing a simple bacon and eggs breakfast was like a comedy and baking store bought biscuits in the bbq was a ,well a long story. But they all go the backing from my friend and I and we think this one is not coming our way. Let`s pray. I got cookies to baked.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

People are hard headed. And propane rocks.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RTG you stay safe, and keep your Eye on the Sky.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Yes RTG, be careful and stay safe.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks guys and will do ,I normally keep my eyes on the weather and keep everybody updated especially the young ones ,they seem to be focus on sports and cell phones .My friend works for the fire department so he`s is always updated on everything around town, we keep track of our kids and close friends and our little meetings seem to be paying off.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Keep safe rtg. Let us know about some of the preparations you make and how they work. A good hands on experience with tips and tricks is valuable to all of us. That being said I hope the storm misses you or fizzles down to something less dangerous than cuba is expecting.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I was in Gulfport within 3 days after Katrina struck. I followed a rescue worker in from Homestead who worked Andrew the year before. At the time I lived in Savannah Ga. We had evacuated 3 times the year of Andrew. When we arrived in Gulfport the rescue worker from Homestead got out of his truck and looked around. He said " Looks like....home."
I spoke with people who stayed in Gulfport and they all said " I thought I was going to die".
Homes that had survived Camille were gone. Homes that were on the beach even had their foundations washed away.
I used to "ride them out" in Savannah.
After seeing what I saw in Gulfport I never tried that again.

Here is a virtual tour that I shot while I was there.
http://www.quantumtour.com/entity/gulfport/

When a hurricane approaches just leave.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We went to Homestead after Andrew. People who lived there all theri lives were lost on their own block. 

Husband ask where to unooad his tools, they said right here in the street.  He said no way! We left. Also was in Myrtle beach when Hugo hit, another devastation. 

At least Myrtle beach still had a few buildings standing. We stayed there for a year. 

Now we leave after a couple times in a storm shelter, what a joke.  You sleep on wet cots in our case we brought our own air beds, right next to other people.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I wasn't paying attention to this hurricane until I read this thread. Mathew is a monster and is just churning and not moving much.

I just saw that it is scheduled to hit close to Florida in 2 days with 120MPH winds.

If it looks like this will happen and I lived in its path I would BO. The weather channel said this could push a storm surge into heavy populated areas of Florida more then 5 feet and maybe much more.

Be careful if you live there. I won't be there at all.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Last I heard it might be sunday before it hits here and I haven't checked yet this morning.
We've just had 5 inches from a mix of 2 fronts that came thru here. Flash flooding happened in some places. The underground springs here were running across the road but the creek didn't cover the road but it was close

If it stays a slow mover and depending on its track we'll be looking at heavy rains and more flooding
Some parts of WV are STILL removing debris from the June floods that devastated some towns ( completely wiped off the map) and we don't need all this water


wonder how long the gov will wait before they start telling people to leave


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I live on the Central East Coast of Florida and it looks like Friday AM might be quite a ride. I put a steel roof on and Bahama shutters on my house recently and my wife said since I did this we are certain to get a hurricane! vract:

Today will be putting away anything that is light, pick up a few more batteries and flashlights, and fill the generator gas cans. I think we will surely be hunkered down for a few days! 

Oh yea and get more beer! :beercheer::cheers:


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Yall be careful,

Don't take any chances,



Keep us posted.


Jim


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

The weather channel is reporting that it could hit the Florida coast with 140MPH winds. Since this storm can cause damage all the way up the East coast that it could be the worst storm in our history including Katrina and Sandy in dollars.

Rush is even considering leaving Florida and I think he's on the West coast of Florida.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at4.shtml?5-daynl#contents
Some of my life events ,for real and thoughts .
By now many know that I`m from Cuba, I lived there for 14 years right next to Guantanamo US military base, grew up and play in the same hills that Castro started his revolution, my mother's mother, grandma's farm was up there, those same hills that now will be hit hurricane Mattew.The biggest threat to all of us is human ignorance, and taking Mother Nature for granted is one. Picking my daughter at the store today I notice the long line of people buying ice, and frozen goods, all a big mistake, all perishable items that will required energy to maintain and why filled your refrigerator up practically under a storm warning?.I have nothing in my fridge, not even milk; plenty of water and dry goods (milk, instant coffee, rice, flour, etc) and a log of fresh pork sausage made this morning for a nice big breakfast to calm our nerves down if this weather hits to include canned meats and milk. Plenty of propane and gassed up vehicle and for the generator too, actually just finish checking my neighbor's generator, she lives alone with her child happen I know her since she was a baby too. In Cuba my home in the city was flooded out, our home in the mountains the roof was damage by high wind and the outhouse had to be rebuild .The root cellar was moved to a small cave behind the house with all the preserved meats in lard and dry hams and goods, with room enough for the woman folks and kids. My father and I after drying out our basement home we drove up the home in the mountain to help our folks and bring some needed first aid stuff, it was like an army of people, cousins from all over those hills helping and gathering the lives stock, I actually had fun. That was in 1963 Hurricane Flora. We take our abundance of goods for granted here in this beautiful USA soil; we dump and over indulge like the Romans did before vomiting to eat some more we need to slow down and reorganize our life styles, to help each other's more to take a hold on our realities and to never stop preparing for what may be a real event, not a movie or what some guru dream up in a far away kuku land. I know that I would love to have everything, but that`s impossible ,this great medium is a window for many who are beginning a new life and for many like me who have experience many life events and are willing to shared it.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

We've been getting updates from NOAA and will have several hurricane meetings this week. Was supposed to have a 3 day weekend and go to a decoy carving competition. Now looks like I'll be working out in a storm all weekend helping to get the lights back on. I'll park my wife out at the farm to watch over the livestock. One good thing is the deer hunting should be epic right after the storm clears out.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The world as we know it is coming to an end , the media is going crazy with the same news and the local politicos are begging for votes. Folks I just left the Cuban bakery ,love hot bread ,the store next door is full of humans looking for ice ,canned goods ,bread ,flashlights/batteries ,gas cans ,propane and God knows what else ,nothing the shelves are empty my home depot has no generators nor wood for window coverage ,no batteries and the police was called for crowd control ,the gas stations have long lines and one near me is empty and why the many waited to the last minute and why the many have no water or food storage or the basic food items ,every year we go thru this ,is like going to school an yet nobody learns a thing .
The governor just activated the national guard and all utilities are on alert ,this is clearly not a joke and yet people take Mother Nature for granted. Prepared for the worse always and hope for the best ,my city in Cuba just evacuated 300,000 people folks and that is in country without nothing ,this poor souls have nothing and yet they are more prepared than many who have everything.


----------



## mikeymike (Mar 8, 2012)

Praying for everyone in it line


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

My son lives in Merritt Island Florida and is evacuating as they are expecting a 6 to 7 foot storm surge. If happens my son will lose his house and the chickens he had to leave behind.

Picture of Hurricane Mathew over Haiti!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks kind of like a side view of a Skull doesn't it.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

anyone heard from gabby?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

camo2460 said:


> Looks kind of like a side view of a Skull doesn't it.


That's what I thought it was at first.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Got up early ,5am, to get a look and see,4 gas stations close near me,Wal-Mart parking lot full ,no propane ,water ,not even Vienna sausages folks at my local corner grocery store ,my neighbor ask me for propane yesterday after he saw me checking my chain saw ,people just don`t learn folks ,this weather has been on the news for a week now, plenty of time. At the bakery people in dispute over bread, I just wanted a cigar and a shot of Cuban coffee, we had breakfast got our crazy cats in and flashlights out, everybody is taking a nice hot shower and I`m watching a old cowboy movie, the rest is up to Mother Nature.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> Looks kind of like a side view of a Skull doesn't it.


Exactly my first thought, it seems to have an evil grin.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Well some rain but the worse is probably over in my area , some 6800 with no power and no propane or fuel but probably by tomorrow things will be as normal and the many who did not prepared will glow proud claiming that they knew better ,lies after lies .I have this overwhelming sense of security knowing that I took steps to protect my family and animals which by the way they are going nuts been locked up all day till tomorrow ,I have learn a lot in this past 24 hours and I will put into practice what I learn in the future but never taking Mother Nature for granted is primal in our survival.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

We dodged the bullet on this one here in Central East Coast of Florida! We were blessed! We did lose part of our fence though.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

There must have been a ton of evacuees because I was going to go up to asheville nc tonight for a homesteading class tomorrow and I can't find a single hotel room anywhere close to there. Small complaint compared to what all those folks are dealing with so water off my back.

Edit. Found hotel room so homesteading workshop a go


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I have several relatives in the Melbourne FL area (what they were thinking was going to be ground zero for the hurricane to hit land). About half of them bugged out, heading North West. _Thankfully, it stayed at sea when it passed Melbourne so the ones that stayed are OK._


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

RTG... I can't help but wonder what your plan is if S really HTF. It seems to me that Florida is a death sentence if it happens. There is no where to go, everybody will be all over everybody else for a scrap of food. I doubt one could protect himself with a whole army squad from the neighbors who are starving.
The only way I see to survive there is an early exodus out of the panhandle of Florida before anyone else realizes what is happening.
I can't help but think it will be like Selco surviving in Bosnia if you don't get out ahead of the crap.

Here is his story if you all havent already read it:
==================================
http://www.shtfplan.com/emergency-p...ugh-shtf-in-the-middle-of-a-war-zone_10252011
From Selco:

OK, i wanna share with you my own experience. (be patient with my English, i am from far away )

I am from Bosnia, and as some of you may know it was hell here from 92-95, anyway, for 1 whole year i lived and survived in a city of 50 000- 60 000 residents WITHOUT: electricity, fuel,running water,real food distribution, or distribution of any goods, or any kind of organized law or government.The city was surrounded for 1 year and in that city actually it was SHTF situation.

We did not have organized army or police force, there was groups of defenders, actually anybody who had a gun, fight for his own house and his own family.

Some of us was better prepared, but most of families had food for couple of days, some of us had pistol, few owned AK-47 when all started.

Anyway, after one month or two, gangs started with their nasty job,hospital looked like butchery, police force vanished, 80 percent of hospital staff gone home.
I was lucky, my family was big in that time (15 members in one big house, 5-6 pistols, 3 Kalashnikov s) so we lived and survived, most of us.

I remember US Air force dropped MRE every 10 days (god bless USA for that) as help for surrounded city, it just was not enough.Some of houses had little gardens with some vegetables, most did not.
After three months rumors started abouth first deaths from starvation,deaths from low temperatures, we stripped every door , window frame from abandoned houses for heating, i burned all my own furniture for heating, lot of people died from diseases, mostly from bad water (two of my family members), we used rain water for drink, several times i ate pigeons, once i ate rat.

Money did not worth sh..

we traded things, black market worked, few examples: for 1 corned beef can you could have woman for couple of hours(sounds bad, but it was reality) i remember, most of that womans were just desperate mothers, candles, lighters,antibiotics,fuel,batteries, rifle ammo and of course food, we fight like animals for that.
In situation like that lot of things change, most of people turned to monsters, it was ugly.
Strength was in the numbers, if you were alone in the house, you ve been probably robbed and killed, no matter how well armed.

Anyway, war ended, again thanks to America (and again god bless USA for that)
It is not important witch side had right in that war.

It was almost 20 years ago, but believe me, for me it was just like yesterday, i remember everything, and i think i learned a lot.

Me and my family are prepared now,i am well armed, stocked and educated.
It is not important what going to happen, earthquake,war, tsunami,aliens terrorists, important thing is that something gonna be.

And from my expirience, you can not survive alone, strength is in the numbers, be close with your family, prepare with them, choose your friends wisely and prepare with them too.

And at the end, this is my first post, and my English is not so good, so don t judge me too hard. "

Q: How did you get around safely?

Actually city was broken in something like lot of street communities, in my street (15 or 20 houses) we organized patrols (5 armed man every night) to watch on gangs or enemies.

We traded things between people in that street, 5 miles from my street there was one street with something like organized traders, but it was to dangerous to go there, it worked only during the nighttime (during the day it was sniper alley) and you had more chance to be robed there than to trade, i used that street only 2 times, and belive me, only when i am really need something bad.

Q: What about wood? It looked like there are many forests around your city, why did you have to burn doors and furniture?

First, thank you for your questions, i did not expect this amount of interest for my post.

I ll be glad to share lot of things with you guys beecause i want to learn lot of things from you.

Anyway:

Bosnia have lot of woods and forests when you check map, but i lived in city closer to the croatian border, more to the south, i don t want to mention name of the city, but if you check map, south part of my country closer to croatia is all in rock.

Yes we had some trees in my city, parks, fruit trees, but most of the city is building and houses" but belive me all trees in the city is going to be burned very fast when you dont have eletricity for cooking and heating. After that all what you have is furniture, doors, wooden floors&#8230; (and belive me that stuff is burning too fast)

There was almost no car use in town because: most of the roads jammed with ruins, abandoned cars, destroyed houses stuff like that, and petrol was like gold.

If i needed to go somewhere i almost always used night time, never go alone but also never go in big group (2-3 man maybe), always armed, very fast, always in shadows, trough ruins, rarely openly on the street, actually always hiding.

We did not have suburbs and farmers, in suburbs were enemy army, we were surrounded with enemy army, and inside town you did not know who is your enemy.

And yes, there were organized groops of gangs, 10-15 people, sometimes even 50, but also there were normal people like you and me, fathers, granddads, decent folks, who robed and killed, there was not too much good and bad guys, most of us was gray, ready for everything.

Q: Did you prep and what kind of skills did you need?

Of course you can ask.

We use what we had, we was not prepared for that situation,we did not know for prepping.

So you can imagine in some aspects we go back in stone age, actually in most of.

We just used everything what we had, one example, i had in my propan(or butan i am not sure) stowe big bottle, cylinder (i am not sure is that right word), and i did not use it for cooking or heating, it was to valuable, i manage to built (fix) that bottle with my friend so i can attach a hose on some kind of ventil (sorry my english is going down here) so i can fill those disposable lighters,(they are not disposable if you knowhow to) those lighter worth a small fortune.

To make story short, somebody bring me empty lighter to me and i fill that lighter with gas, usually i took one can for that or one candle or whatewer he can offer me.

I hope you understand my example, my english is poor on some things.

one more example, i am a registered nurse, in time like that, my knowledge was my thing for trade.

And yes, be trained and educated, in times like that it worth a fortune if you know how to fix things, all your goods is going to be exhausted one day, but your specific knowledge can be your food.

I mean learn to fix things (shoes or people, whatewer you can)

My neighbor use to know how to make some kind of oil for oil lamps( oil in glass, peace of rope) and he was not hungry, he never show me how he made that oil "

i belive he use some tree behind his house and small amount of disel, i don t know.

My point is learn things, people always need somebody who know to fix things.

It was not survival movie, it was ugly, we did what we have to do to survive.

Nobody wins, we just survived, with a lot of bad dreams.

Q: Wasn't it religious, the war?

Sorry man wrong info, that was not Cristian vs Muslim war, it was civil war, with lot of switching between sides.

And sorry i am not to go in to the politics, i dont care to much for that, i am not going into religious stories, i mean i believe in God as higher power, and I am trying to live by his laws, i am not belong to any dogma, Muslim or Christian.

Q: Who was your support group?

My group was only my family, my blood (relatives like uncles, grandmother&#8230, in my street and in my town trips i had some close friends, but my best friends was my family. I never take stranger in my close group.

Q: If you had three months to prepare today, what would you do?

If i have extra three months to prepare?

Hmmm, probably run overseas

Joke

OK, Now i am very well aware how things can go very bad in very short time so i have food, hygiene, energy etc. supply for 6 months, i live in apartment with some improved security, i have house with shelter in a village some 5 miles from my apartment, in that house also supply for 6 months, that village small community, most of them are my relatives,most of them are prepared (they learned that from war), i have four kind of fire weapons with 2000 bullets for each (sorry, can not go in details, laws are different here for rifles).

I have big garden with that house and some good knowledge about gardening and farming.

I think i have knowledge now to smell trouble, you know when everybody is saying that everything is going to be fine you somehow know that is everything going to fall apart.

I think i have strength to do everything what it takes to keep me and my family alive, because when everything is going to sh.., be sure, you are going to do some bad things to save your kid. You don t want to be hero, you want to survive with your family.

I am nurse, also i am paramedic (US standards)

And i am willing to learn from all of you.

One man survivor, no chance ( OK it is my opinion) no matter how well armed and prepared, at the end you gonna die, i ve seen that, many times. Family groups or closest friend with lot of preparing and lots of different knowledge, i believe that is best.

Q: What items should we stockpile?

Thank you

Well depends, i quess if you stock only one thing you are not going to survive, unless you want to survive like robber, then you need only gun and lot od ammo.

I believe besides ammo food hygiene and energy things (batteries etc.) you need to focus on small things for trade, pocket knives, lighters, flints.

Also LOT of alcohol, kind that can stay long, i mean stuff like whiskey and that, does not important what kind, you can have cheapest kind, it is very good thing for trade in desperate time.

Also lack of hygiene things killed a lot of people, i ve seen that.

You gonna need to have some simple things, like for example lot of garbage bags, i mean a lot, many uses for that, and a LOT of duct tape, many many uses for that.

In case of weapon keep it simple, i mean now i always carry Glock 45 with me, because i like that gun, but it is not usual gun and usual caliber here, so i also have two 7,62 mm TT russian pistols hidden, because almost everybody have that gun here and a lot ammunition.

I don t like Kalashnikov, but here there is that rifle on almost every 3rd house so&#8230;

Most of the time i collect my water from roof in 4 big barrels during the war, then cooked to desinfect, we also had river in that town , too poluted but if you can t choose&#8230;

I don t think i am expert, i am here to learn.

I quess it depends how far you going to go to survive with your actions, you need to be prepared to do some ugly things.

Oh yes it changed my perspective on life, i know now that bad things can happens, and on more important thing, actually i believe it is most important: I don't anymore believe government and authority, not at all. When they really doing their best to assure you that everything going to be fine, you can be sure that something bad is happening.

Do not just believe, research.

Q: What about the civil war&#8230;and the religious fighting? Did gold and silver help much and how did you get the alcohol and other supplies?

Hello to all

It is me again

I believe in some point this discussion gone wrong way, and no i am not offended, everybody have right for opinion, so here is few of my opinions:

It was a civil war, yes there was a great influence of religion, but somebody mention "what did you do with people of other religion?"

Well in my family there are people with different religious beliefs so what do you mean with that?

I ll try to explain you simple; it was an attackers and defenders, lot of switching sides, civil war. War ended without winners, it ended with truce, thanks mostly to USA.It was the wrong war, wrong reasons. I did not fight for religion or ethnicity, i fought to keep my family and myself alive.

For last 15 years we have peace, we live with people who use to be our enemies, i do not to want to have war and enemy again because ethnicity or religion or any other reason.

Please do not try to generalize anything about that war, there was not good and bad side, we all suffered and we all try to live together again.

And yes every side did bad things, and every side had booth good and bad guys.

I am here for one and only reason- survival, i want to learn, and i can share some useful stuff with you.
I don t think about your religious beliefs, your ethnicity or your politic opinion.

Few words about my city before war, it was a usual Bosnian town, normal life, decent people, schools, theaters, parks, college, airport, crime rate very low, town like most of the smaller towns in USA (i think). I was a young man, just like any of you maybe.

Now very important think: i am not here to discuss about war reasons, or sides, religion or anything similar.

Thanks to the war, in my town was REAL SHTF situation, and we can discuss only about that, only that is important.

You have a lot internet pages, you can learn everything about that war, and you can choose side if you want.
OK that s it.

About survival.

I don t know about other people on this forum, but i have lot of alcohol stacked now.

At the beginning of war tank grenade smashed front wall of small distillery (alcohol factory) close to my house, so we took something around 500 liters of rakia (it is something like bosnian whiskey, i guess, it made from grape, very strong)

It was great stuff for trading, people used alcohol a lot, desperate times i think, we also use it for disinfection.

About hygiene, cups and plates, paper or plastic, you gonna need a LOT, i know, we did not have it at all.

My opinion that hygiene things is more important maybe than food, you can easily shoot pigeon, if you have grandmother she may know some eatable plants on nearest small hill (my experience) but you can not shoot hand sanitizer

Water purifying pills, all kind of cleaning stuff, sanitizers, lot of soap, bleach, gloves, masks, all disposable, take very good care about first aid training, learn how to treat smaller cuts, burns or even gunshot wound, there is not hospital, even if you found doctor somewhere he probably do not have any meds, or you do not have stuff to pay him.

Learn how and when to use antibiotics and have it a lot.

Belive me with good knowledge and good amount of meds you are gonna be rich.

About gold and silver, yes, me personally gave all my gold for ammunition in that time, but it did not worth too much.

About pets, i did not have it, i did not notice a lot pets in that time, did somebody ate it? I don t know, probably.

About small family, hmm, not good, usualy few smaller families get together in biggest house and stay together, all relatives (my case)

Small family or single man, not good for survive in town SHTF, maybe in wilderness (i don t have expirience in that) Even if you stay low profile, hidden in your house with lot of food etc, sooner or later mob will come, and you have maybe have one or two guns, very hard. I agree with low profile policy, it is very important not to attract people with anything, but when they come, you need to have numbers, people and guns, best people is your family.

About moving trough the city: always night time as i mentioned, never alone, 2-3 man, very fast, never attract with anything, look like everybody else, if most folks look desperate, poor, dirty you need to look same, there is no need that everybody know you have good amount of food, ammo , clean cloths and everything else back at home. Look and act like everybody else.

When somebody attack you or your family then you need to show that you are very ready.

I never walked in big groups,in that time and that situation big group is gang.

Now, this is all my experience, it was then, i did a lot of mistakes, i am not expert, i am here just like any of you, to learn and share.

For example i don t know too much about wilderness survival, i am here to check it.

Oh yes, few things to the Sedoy: my wife is different ethnicity, and she is also a Catholic, i am not, and to answer you : no i am not going to shoot her.

Q: What happened to those who died? Where did people get firewood?

Well, who ever died or get killed in that period, did not get proper funeral.

Folks used used every peace of free land, close to house for burial, sometimes even in the garden, 2-3 city parks turned to graveyards,after war most of them are exhumed and properly buried.

There was not noting like burning bodies or anything similar, as far as i know.

Oh one more interesting thing about fire, some people use to go few miles during the night only to find fire somewhere so they can fire peace of wood and bring it home, and start fire for cooking or heating, lighters and matches was really precious, and most of the folks did not have enough firewood do keep always fire. For most of the people it was constant search for something, fire,wood,food,ammo&#8230;

Q: Was salt valuable?

It was valuable yes, but not too much, for example coffee or cigarettes worth-ed much more.

Q What about cigarettes?

Hm, i had a lot of alcohol as i mentioned before, i traded almost everything without any problem, let me say it like this: consumption of alcohol was probably 10 times more than in normal time.Not to mention cleaning and disinfection.

On the other side you made a very good point, if you have money and time and you have a storage it is probably better to store cigarettes or candles and batteries for trade, or food.

I was not prepper at that time, we did not have time to prepare, few days before SHTF politicians on TV stated that everything is fine, when sky fell down we just take what you can.

Q: Tell us more about cooking and the foods you were able to prepare. Were you concerned about the smell getting around and alerting people that there was food over there?

About cooking, before the SHTF i used in my house electricity for booth, cooking and heating, so when everything started i traded some stuff for some kind of old wood stove, i put it in kitchen ad fix exhaust pipe (right word?) trough hole in wall, i use that for cooking and heating.

During the summer i cooked in my backyard (walled fence, brick, luckily)

Concerning the smell of the food, hm, i ll try to picture situation: no electricity, no running water, sewage off for months, dead bodies in ruined houses, grime and mess, believe me it was very hard to smell something nice.

It was not like in movies, it was ugly,dirty, and smelly.

Yes i had few problems because of cooking, only few, but as i sad before, enough people, properly armed and with will to defend and you can manage most of the problems with that.

Probably situation would be different in wilderness.

I ate mostly some kind of pancakes with local herbs (does not require cooking oil and too much firewood), and of course everything what i could get and trade, rice was good to eat, not too much firewood for that.

I think i had luck, only few times i ate funny things like pigeons.

I always had something to trade, i guess that saved me, and guns of course.

Q: 1. Why would the night be safer than daytime? Outside of the obvious of being easier to hide at night, but were the gangs more out during the days? Also, why only small groups of 2-3? What happened to larger groups?

2. Why would you have to go out at night? For instance, where were you going and why?

3. How did you handle the mob situation when they came for you, or your family?

4. You mentioned trading for bullets, etc. How much shooting were you doing during that time and how much ammo did you have, or would like to have had?

5. How were you able to determine who was an enemy and who wasn't? How did you manage to get out there trade with people and when/where?

6. What fortifications did you do to your home and what kind of guard, or protections did you have in place?

7. Finally, how did you avoid snipers? What precautions did people take against them?

First almost nobody were out during the day because of snipers, line of defence was very close, so whatever you have to do, you do it during the night, trade something, look for firewood (i can express how much this was important in town, and hard), looking for anything, check somebody, go to hear news (very very important, lot of people get killed because they go somewhere just to see what happening, or what s new) remember, no news, no radio ,no tv, nothing, rumors fed lot of people.

Already explained, you can stay home and die of hunger and cold, or even infection of some small wound or go out and risk your life, try to find - trade anything useful

I did have situations concerning my house only, it is no need for too much details, we had more fire power, and brick wall.

Also we had something like street watch, people from my street were good organized, in case of gangs, now there were a lot shootings.

There was pretty much shooting in town, i did not have enough weapon at the beginning, one rifle and one pistol (ww2), maybe 100 bullets, later i trade some things for more rifles and ammo, remember i gave car battery for 2 rifles.

How much ammo ?

A LOT, as more as you can.

Most of the time you are not able to determine who is enemy or friend, expect my family and few real friend, everybody else is potential enemy. When your friend must choose between his child s death and your death quess who is going to choose.

Rumors, somebody tells you that some old guy few block away have some cans and he is looking for ammo or whatever, you go there, as i say you are always looking for something. Same some people would came in my street as traders, witha some goods.

There was something like trade street during the night, actualy it was a big ruins of sport center, you can go overthere and look for something or offer something, but it was not controlled by anyone so it was too dangerous.

It was primitive pretty much, brick wall around house,bags of sand on windows and doors, over that bags we used whatever you can, big pieces of metal, stones, inside house we put all kind of stuff on windows, only small openning left for rifle, always 5 members of family ready for fight, one always outside on street hidden.

Stone age situation

To avoid snipers, we stay home at day, it was not so much night snipers, even during the night we never walked openly on the streets if we can avoid that, always shortcuts, trough ruins, fast and quiet.

Q: What was your bathroom situation? Where did you go? Did you have anything to wipe with? Sorry ask such personal questions, but this is something that I've wondered about in this type of situation.

we used shovel and any piece of land close to house, sounds dirty, and it is dirty, washing with collected rainwater, sometimes go to river (most of the time that was too dangerous) Most of the time we did not have toilet paper, even if i had it, i trade it.

It was a bad situation all the time.

If i can give some advice: first to prep is a weapon and ammo, then everything else, i mean everything, depends how much money and space you have, if you forget something no problem there is always somebody ready for trade, but if you forget guns and ammo then you may not be able to get to trading places.

I do not see big family or group of really( i mean really) good friends as more mouth to feed, i see them as more guns and strength, it is in people nature to adapt.

And keep it simple and use common sense, in the first period weak people vanished, other fight.

Go with small thing, lighters, candles, flints. It is great idea to have fuel generator( electrical generating unit?) but i think is better idea to have 1000 bic lighters. Fuel generator is great, but in shtf scenario in town it is going to attract whole army,1000 bic lighters don t take too much space, cheap, you can always trade it for something.

Real SHTF scenario demands completely change of normal mindset, hard to explain, i ll try through examples.

CONTINUED BELOW


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

CONTINUED FROM ABOVE

Q: How easy/hard was it to get weapons AFTER the SHTF and what could you trade for weapon and ammunition

(I remember you saying a car battery for a rifle) and where would I go to find the people who trade in weapons?

Hm, you re right, after the war every house here had a weapon from war, and yes police did some actions to take illegal weapon from population, depends from man to man i quess, lot of people find ways to hide their weapon somewhere, just in case.

I also have legal weapon (license), and authority here have some thing they call it “temporary collecting”, it is says something like : in a case of unusual event (riots, unrest, etc) government have right to temporary collect all legal weapon, so i keep always in mind that, and i acted like some people.

You know some people have legal weapon for everyday carry( i have glock 45 and taurus 38) but some people with legal weapon also have illegal weapon hidden somewhere just in case SHTF and “temporary collecting”

It is not hard to get weapon in SHTF if you have good stuff for trade, but other thing is important, first days of SHTF is worst in terms of chaos and panic, maybe you not gonna have time to get gun. And to be unarmed in chaos panic and riots is bad.

In my case man needed car battery for radio i think, and he had some extra rifles, so we trade.

Q: What about medical care for people who were shot or became injured?

Wounds was mostly gunshot wounds of course, without specialists and everything else, if wounded manage to find doctor somewhere he had like 30% chances to live, again it is not movie, mostly they died, lot of died even from minor cuts infections, i had antibiotics maybe for 3-4 treatment. Of course for my family only.

Simple things killed people, diarrhea can kill you in a few days without meds and rehidratation, (fluid therapy, IV) especially small kids. Lot of fungal skin deseases,and food poisoning, we could not do too much. Basically we treated diseases mostly with local herbs, and if you had wound, put rakia on it and try to find antibiotics somewhere.

So i was good at fixing wounds in term of emergency help, but longer procedure-bad prognosis.

What i learned? Hygiene again, and a lot of meds, especially antibiotics. You need to learn to treat lot of stuff, go online, finish some training, EMT maybe, first aid etc.

In SHTF things are different, learn how to open IV, when to use certain drug, or antibiotics.

Get your self ANA TE (anti tetanus ) shot injections , snake poison kit, adrenaline kit (allergic reactions, different kinds) thick removal kit, (thick related illness can kill you, learn how to remove thick)…

Get in your prepper storage some reanimation kit (simple one) like small oxygen cylinder, BVM mask etc. It is not really hard to learn to use all of these.

OK let s clear something, of course you can not use anything of this in real world unless you are certified and trained for that ( EMT, nurse, physician ).

But in SHTF nobody ask you for license, just learn and have in your storage big part for medical things.

So to answer question how did i help and treat, most of the time very poor,i help some with resources that i have, i took food or something else for exchange, i was badly prepared for that, now i am what do i need to have.

Q: Did your local currency/money still hold value? Were you still able to use money to purchase items from other people?

No, not really, i mean sometimes you can use foreign money if you had it to buy something, (dollars or German marks) but even in that rare occasion rate was unbelievable for examples 1 can of beans for 30-40 dollars (normal value was maybe 0,50) i quess somebody had connections with outside world, black market you know, so he can earn lot of money.But it was very rare. Trade was main thing to get something.

Local currency crashed very fast, in few weeks or month maybe.

Q: How much space should I keep for alcohol storage? What was security like?

About alcohol first, you right but you are right in booth ways, people need alcohohol more in desperte times then usual, so it is kind of gambling i guess , it is very good item for trading, i never had problems with alcohol trading and having than problems with trading other things.

Also i am thinking about something else, maybe it is better to fill my storage with something less space consuming but still interesting for trade, like batteries, antibiotics etc.

Thing is i had all that alcohol for free, i did not buy it.I don t know about this.

In most of the situations people attack me because they think they are stronger, they did not know for sure what i really had.

About ammunition trade, it depends how much ammo you are going to have, sometimes i trade ammo for food, and in few weeks again food for ammo, but i never never do trade at my home, and never bigger amounts, very few people knowed how much of anything i had in my house.

The point is store as much of anything as you can store (space , money) later during the situation you ll see what is most popular, correction ammo and guns always gonna had 1 place for me, but who knows maybe number 2 for trading gonna be for example masks with filters.

About medical issue , i ll write in my next post what do i have now in my medical part of storage

Defence were very primitive, again we were not prepared, we use what ever we could, windows were broken, roofs mostly damaged from shelling, all windows were blocked with something, sand bags and rocks,every night i blocked my yard gate with junk- rubble from the street and i use old alluminium ladder to get over the wall, when i come back i called somebody from house to get me that ladders so i can move in.

Guy from my street barricaded his house completely, if he go out at night he use a hole that he maded in one room that is connected with neighbor s house, and go trough his (ruined and destroyed) house out, actually he had secret entrance.

It may look weird to say but most secured houses are gone first, of course we had some very nice houses in neighborhood, with walls, dogs, alarms, steel bars on windows, alarms. And you can quess what happened, mob attacked those houses first, some were defended other not, depend how many guns and hands thea have inside.

So i think security is great, but be sure that you keep it low profile, forget about alarm, if you live in town and SHTF you gonna need simple looking non interesting secured house, with lot of guns and ammunitions.

Just keep it low profile and not interesting.

On my apartment door now i have steel door for security reason, but only to keep me trough first short period of chaos, then i am moving out to connect with bigger group of armed people (family and friends) in the country (i hope)

Well in my case migration did not happen because it happen very fast, other army just closed city in ring and that s it, if you ask me where was that army and how we did not seen them coming, the answer is simple, that army was an ally of army of my side and people, and one day we woke up and figured they are enemy now and they are closing all ways out. Politics . It is true, one more side of civil war.

But i heard from others parts of country, and my frends who stayed in villages in the other parts in state, that they have much better situations,countryside had land,corn,wheat, fruit trees, farms etc they had enough food, it was bad, but much better than in city.

I know one thing if we had some way out from the town, we would use it, we did not have it.

Q: What was the situation with banks and stores?

About banks, loans, credit cards. Complete monetary system died for about one year, so nothing works.
It is complex question in many ways, i ll try it to answer it in some future posts, need much more time and much much more space to describe it. Even now almost 20 years later folks are at European court suing banks, because they dont want to admit their savings in banks, lot of different things happened in that period , they changed money, i mean monetary name, they changed it 2-3 times , hyperinflation occurs, lost of paper trails about savings, loans … i remember some people use that situation to get rich, they still rich ” 

So i ll try to describe that in separate post.

There was a lot problems with proving people s property after everything, for example: my father had nice apartment and because war he must leave it, after war ended he was at court for about 4 years proving that apartment was his, reasons for that were different, because politics in that time, but also he did not have enough paper work to prove that apartment was his (he did not took papers from apartment when he fled, he had more important things to care)

On the other side during the worst period, people just moved in empty house, and that s it.

I mention rural areas in other post. As far as i remember it was better there.

In that period there is not running vehicle, actually i remember tank at the front line, and Lada Niva ( check it on web) with cut of doors and roof and installed machine gun ( i think it was an old m53) and those two only moved when they fired( they keep it hidden behind ruined houses)

For let me call it “civilian population” there was no moving with vehicles, streets were mostly under rubble and unusable and fuel was too expensive.

Not to draw attention was a big thing, about clothing, there use to be some sort of town defense, it was not like real military,mostly mixed civilian clothes with part of uniforms, different weapon, so no rules.

But as soon as go in to that things and try to talk about two armies, their strength, war crimes, politics i am not gonna like it any more, because people gonna start to choose sides, and i think it is not important for us here.

As i said before there was not organized army, but we all been like soldiers, we had to, most of us carry weapon and try to protect from enemy army and robbers.

Inside the town you did not want to look fancy because somebody shoot you and took your good stuff, you did not want to have fancy rifle, because probably you not gonna find ammo in that caliber and also you are drawing attention.

So let s me try to put it this way: if SHTF tomorrow, i will try to look like most of the people outside, scared, desperate, confused and i ll scream maybe, no fancy looking stuff, i ll not go out in fancy new uniform and yell “I am here, you are finished now looters and robbers” I ll stay low profile, heavily armed and well prepared waiting to see my options, even if i have to go out with all my gear to do things i ll go in night, with best friend or brother. Maybe sounds ridiculous, but from my expirience it works, be wery well prepared, but let nobody outside your house know or see that.

No matter how good is your house security, how good is your weapon, if people see that they have good reason to rob you they probably rob you in town SHTF, it is only matter of time and number of guns.Don t ever give them reason to be interesting for robbing. Stay uninteresting. Now this is my opinion, maybe is not working in different situation.

About robbing grocery store and gas stations, it happened very very fast, as soon as shooting started all valuable things was emptied, there vas some effort of authority to keep it together but everything fall apart in first weeks.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Here in Miami and with the prompt help from the government a few days with basic supplies is good enough under normal natural events but as a child in Cuba and under the totalitarian government was like living in a combat zone ,everyday living was a nightmare ,everyday food items that we here take for granted were hard to come by ,bread ,sugar ,salt ,coffee ,meats ,to include daily hygiene stuff ,so we lived under constant fear of being caught ,black marketeering was a daily thing ,if you had a trade or skill you used it to gain access to needed goods ,my father was a mechanic and was good in curing hams and conserving sausages ,we made soaps and collected salt from the sea ,drying fish was his specialty ,we gather coastal grapes that were turn in to wine or moonshine by our family in the countryside ,we also made rice wine or shine from it too ,we sold cigars and illegally toasted coffee ,we survived and did pretty well ,most of our trade was done with government officials who just happen to be our friends or family members and had access to goods. Our folks in the country had it best ,yes no electricity but up in the hills they would hide the animals or steal right from under the noses of the corrupt officials for my father and I barter for goods in the city ,there was always a way to find or sale your goods ,even in school I would trade for things with homemade candy or sweets ,if caught it would have been a long prison term ,but we made it out .Here in America we take things for granted and wasted a lot but I pray that many more take a look and see at this forum as a medium of knowledge not so much so as politics rhetoric ,it serves no purpose.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Here in Miami and with the prompt help from the government a few days with basic supplies is good enough under normal natural events but as a child in Cuba and under the totalitarian government was like living in a combat zone ,everyday living was a nightmare ,everyday food items that we here take for granted were hard to come by ,bread ,sugar ,salt ,coffee ,meats ,to include daily hygiene stuff ,so we lived under constant fear of being caught ,black marketeering was a daily thing ,if you had a trade or skill you used it to gain access to needed goods ,my father was a mechanic and was good in curing hams and conserving sausages ,we made soaps and collected salt from the sea ,drying fish was his specialty ,we gather coastal grapes that were turn in to wine or moonshine by our family in the countryside ,we also made rice wine or shine from it too ,we sold cigars and illegally toasted coffee ,we survived and did pretty well ,most of our trade was done with government officials who just happen to be our friends or family members and had access to goods. Our folks in the country had it best ,yes no electricity but up in the hills they would hide the animals or steal right from under the noses of the corrupt officials for my father and I barter for goods in the city ,there was always a way to find or sale your goods ,even in school I would trade for things with homemade candy or sweets ,if caught it would have been a long prison term ,but we made it out .Here in America we take things for granted and wasted a lot but I pray that many more take a look and see at this forum as a medium of knowledge not so much so as politics rhetoric ,it serves no purpose.


 First let me say I'm glad you and yours made it through the storm.

Feel so bad for Haiti though, those poor people just keep getting it from
nature.

RTG, people never learn from history We don't; cubans don't ;nor does anyone else.

Cubans came here along with their culture, they turned their new homeland into their old one. No assimilation whatsoever. We all lose when this type of invaion happens. Now Miami is Little Havana.

Not your fault that none were made to assimilate. Its ours for allowing it. I worked with cubans down there in the mid 70s, nice people.Till the mid 80s then they changed once they got more control. Miami is the most crime ridden city in the nation now. Cuban people were used by our leaders. Like the BLM blacks and their white brainwashed libs, hispanics and muslim are today. They divided us to conquor us both.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

RTG this is not personal to you or me. You seem like a nice person. I'm sure if we had our way it would be different. We'd all live in peace.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Evidently Florida has passed a law that allows concealed carry without a license during an evacuation. Not as good as constitutional carry all the time but a move in the right direction.

http://www.guns.com/2016/10/06/flor...rry-law-may-see-1st-use-in-hurricane-matthew/


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Evidently Florida has passed a law that allows concealed carry without a license during an evacuation. Not as good as constitutional carry all the time but a move in the right direction.
> 
> http://www.guns.com/2016/10/06/flor...rry-law-may-see-1st-use-in-hurricane-matthew/


Certainly better than the gun confiscation after Katrina.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Miami ,Fl another third world country folks.*

I`m not insulted by folks opinions or views in any way or form ,besides the truth never hurts folks. We need a Non-hypocritical president to stop this status-quo system or we minus well sell the flag.
In all first migrations the first human wave is nothing more than people looking for a better life thru work and education, back in the early 60`s those Cuban`s were the educated class and middle class they loss everything to the new regime above all freedom, Cubans had always had a close relation to the USA and history (After the opening of the island to world trade in 1818, trade agreements began to replace Spanish commercial connections. In 1820 Thomas Jefferson thought Cuba is "the most interesting addition which could ever be made to our system of States" and told Secretary of War John C. Calhoun that the United States "ought, at the first possible opportunity, to take Cuba) anyway that was long time ago that old them before Castro generation had other principals and mentality ,hard work pays off ,this new generation born in the after Castro years knows nothing about freedom or hard work ,oh yes there are some like my new neighbor who happens to be a workaholic but the new generation grew up with a government that offers no hope no clear solution and they only see corruption and abuses by those in power .Communism preach that everybody would be equal under a peoples government ,that everything will be the property of the people and we all know is a big lie. This new generation learn to steal that in order to get something was to black-marketed for it, to degenerated once self for it, men and woman alike sell their bodies for anything, they barter away their souls .Coming to America in the 1980`s was the first wave of this type of humans and with the help of the politicians looking for votes, the Cuban-American Act in tow they quickly took hold ,free food stamps ,education, medical care , money and with a corrupt legal system many are living the American dream and collecting SSA benefits without putting a penny in the system ,many travel to Cuba every year with money never earn ,even after declaring they left Cuba for political reasons and persecution ,so you see people is all a joke and our government and our tax money has created and supported it and to top it off they have intergraded themselves in the American political system and its laws ,a total corrupt society like the island herself. Miami is becoming a third world country.:surrender:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Miami is becoming a third world country.:surrender:


Is a third world country...


----------

